# Just a girl trying to deal with her betta obsession.



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I will start writing about my life (Betta-wise) Enjoy!


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yay, looking forward to it! Subbing for sure! You should check out my journal, too, I need to make some conflicting decisions...


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

*Part 1: Bubbles*

So, my sister got a betta named Bubbles. Bubbles was in a 1 gallon bowl that I used to have when I was like 5. We didn't know much about bettas but I was doing research online and found out that our 1 gallon bowl was not suitable at all! I felt terrible. But I couldn't afford to buy a better tank. 
So days went on and I started to love Bubbles,she had a wonderful personality! She was so sassy!
But then she started to get sick. I didn't know what was wrong! She would get better, then worse and that just repeated.
I went to a sleepover and when I came back and Bubbles was in horrible condition. I think it was dropsy. I went upstairs to look up her condition but when I went back downstairs... I couldn't believe what I saw. Tears rolled down my face as I stared at her lying there lifeless I was so sad.
SIP Bubbles I miss you.
Here is a picture of her when she was in good condition:


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

gracem2002 said:


> Yay, looking forward to it! Subbing for sure! You should check out my journal, too, I need to make some conflicting decisions...


Okay! Mine will get more interesting soon.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

*Caroline*

So, after lots and lots of mourning I went to PetSmart and I went to the bettas and I saw this beautiful female! She was so active and swam right up to me! I felt very bad for her because she had such a personality and she has to stay in her little cup! So I bought her. I knew I was going to get my grandparents old 5 gallon tank soon and I thought that I could just take care of her and give her more space than her cup. And I named her: Caroline.

MORE COMING SOON! Sorry for not journaling for a while!
Oh and I attached my favourite picture of Caroline.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I will post something soon. Caroline passed away so I don't want to start writing about that or anything about her yet. I'm not ready.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH NO! I'm so sorry to hear! Take your time. (((HUG)))


----------

